# Help , dog sniffs the air non stop



## jaylivg (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi , my in law owns a 8 years old miniature snauchzer . For the past few months we couldn't even pat him , just because when we pat him he would smell the air like crazy , his head would turn in every direction . He wanted to be so close so bad and wanted us to pat him , but when we do that he would just runs away and started smelling the air again . Sometimes he would just do that without any reason , and he does this non stop . My in law took him to the vet , but the vet said he has never seen anything like this before . I was wondering , if any of you had experienced this before with your dogs , if so .. what would do ? is it something pyschological with him .. ?? 

We love this dog so much , i just don't want him to be put down just because of this reason .. that's why i am looking the answer online ..  

thanks !


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Is he an intact male? Have any new dogs moved into your neighborhood? Here is an article that you may find of interest:
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2085&aid=168
Maybe this is what you are seeing.


----------



## jaylivg (Jan 22, 2010)

he was neutered when he was a puppy . As far as i know there was new couple who owned a dog behind my in law's house that just moved in . But other than that .. i didn't notice any other changes . Just so you know , my in laws house also has a lot of scented candles , basically in every room has candles , i wonder if this might be the problem . But if it is the problem .. why did it just started few months ago .. it never bothered Buster ( the dog ) before ..


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Is his eyesight okay?
Could it be a seizure activity going on in his brain?
Are there any other differences in his behaviour that you have noticed?


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

jaylivg said:


> he was neutered when he was a puppy . As far as i know there was new couple who owned a dog behind my in law's house that just moved in . But other than that .. i didn't notice any other changes . Just so you know , my in laws house also has a lot of scented candles , basically in every room has candles , i wonder if this might be the problem . But if it is the problem .. why did it just started few months ago .. it never bothered Buster ( the dog ) before ..


Did the behavior coincide with the new dog moving in or was it already occurring?


----------



## jaylivg (Jan 22, 2010)

Cracker said:


> Is his eyesight okay?
> Could it be a seizure activity going on in his brain?
> Are there any other differences in his behaviour that you have noticed?



everything is fine , in fact my in law kept taking him to the vet to have everything checked , even just today he just saw the vet too , ears fine , eyes fine , everything is fine . Just this crazy smelling the air behaviour .. 

i was wondering too if there is somekind of seizure like this .. but the vet said he has never seen a dog acting like this before


----------



## jaylivg (Jan 22, 2010)

agility collie mom said:


> Did the behavior coincide with the new dog moving in or was it already occurring?


No , it was already occuring .


----------



## vabird (Jun 5, 2007)

It's possible that the dog is suffering from seizures but if you are able to interupt the behavior then it is more likely a compulsive behavior. They should talk to a veterinary behaviorist. www.avsabonline.com


----------



## MiniSchnauzMom (Feb 21, 2010)

I also have a miniature schnauzer who is almost 6 y/o and he has had a similar problem since he was a puppy. I've taken him to numerous vets, done tests, but nobody seems to know what's wrong with him.

He'll sniff the air, then act like something is bothering him, nips at his butt or paw, or tries to get at his eye. Eventually, he'll get so frustrated that he will run under the bed or dig on the floor. I thought it was fleas at first, but I get him meds for that. 

From what I know of, he is healthy, active, on a great diet, gets a lot of love from us, and is generally happy. I know he has allergies but I don't give him anything for it. The vet hasn't prescribed anything. I've tried Benedryl but he continues to have these episodes. 

I wish I knew what the problem is because I hate seeing such a sweetie in pain.


----------

